# When flying whites for wedding releases



## Ralph (Jan 25, 2004)

When flying whites for wedding releases is it ok to fly mated pairs or should I leave one behind? Should I fly the males or females? Does it matter? What about young unmated birds?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It would be ok to fly all. Now young birds as adults. Have to have been trained out to set there homing ability better. And If you need to keep your breeder birds intactact. Then you might build a flying team from them. And not fly the breeders at all.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

You may want to join the yahoo message board for white bird releases. Lots of knowledgeable people there.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WDRS/ 

Al


----------



## Ralph (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Ithought it was ok to fly all. I know some like to keep the home fires burning though.


----------

